
MySpace turns to games to regain prominence - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/03/10/BUF81CDRV1.DTL&type=business&tsp=1
======
Groxx
_Just as MySpace made a real commitment to music, to have the best musicians
and have the best content, we're now making the same type of commitment with
games_

Hopefully their game player won't be as nasty as their music player. I mean,
yeah, it's great that they did that, and they made a big impact on music in
that area, but _wow_ was it nasty the last time I poked it with a stick.

------
benologist
In perhaps related news, Chris DeWolfe recently bought a little company called
MindJolt which operates the largest arcade portal on Facebook with something
like 2.4m daily users.

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/03/chris-dewolfe-mindjolt-
aust...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/03/chris-dewolfe-mindjolt-austin-
ventures/)

------
rgrieselhuber
Good luck with that.

